
Introducing a budding new file format: .potato - anonfunction
https://medium.com/@gifs/gifs-com-has-created-a-budding-new-file-format-6a59b677cac8/#.4ysh62q8h
======
kieranyoyo
How did I live without this
[https://j.gifs.com/xkLB2q.potato](https://j.gifs.com/xkLB2q.potato)

------
GifsOfficial
[https://j.gifs.com/73V7w1.potato](https://j.gifs.com/73V7w1.potato)

BOOM

